
Ask HN: How did you learn DBMS? - thehog
I am a UG student and DBMS is the worst subject to study for me . All the books are too dry and the online courses are too boring and meaningless . Please help me pass in this subject.
======
roundthecorner
If you want a broad overview of how RDBMS work under the hood, "Designing Data
Intensive Applications", would be a good conceptual start.

This could be followed by database internals books like "Expert Oracle
Database Architecture" and "Pro SQL Server Internals", irrespective of whether
you use these databases or not, you will learn a ton of stuff about database
internals and system design.

If you are interested in database schema design etc, then look up "The
Database Model Resource Book" Volumes 1,2,3. None of the above are quick reads
but they are solid foundations for becoming a well rounded DBMS professional.

------
open-source-ux
If you want to learn the basics of creating a database schema (i.e. creating
tables, defining relationships, normalization etc), this Lynda (now LinkedIn)
course I think is the best for beginners. It does require a subscription to
Lynda/LinkedIn to watch which may not be practical.

Here is a video excerpt from the course to give you a flavour of the
instructional style:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5DyvUfsboA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5DyvUfsboA)

------
mooreds
Are you talking about structure of DBMS? Or how to use them? What are the
exact topics you have to learn and are struggling with?

~~~
thehog
I mean topics like these

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fs1ldO6B5c&list=PLxCzCOWd7a...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fs1ldO6B5c&list=PLxCzCOWd7aiFAN6I8CuViBuCdJgiOkT2Y&index=6)

